# Question:Using lawn & garden Battery for ONLY depth finder



## MartyMoose

I'm new so if this question has been answered I apologize. Can a small 12 volt lawn and garden battery be used for a depth finder?
And if so on average how many hours will it last for? Here is a link to the type of battery I am referring to:

https://www.amazon.com/C-NECTS-Conventional-12N9-4B-1-EQUIPMENT-MOTORCYCLES/dp/B006PA7T2G

Thanks-I just recently found this website and it is amazing!


----------



## Jim

Thanks for joining! :beer:

That battery if used just for a fish finder should last you at least 2-3 full days of fishing if not more. I am comparing it to those fishin buddy portable fish finders that last 12-16 hours+ on 6 AA batteries.


----------



## MartyMoose

Thats good to hear! Thanks for the info. Tinboats continues to be a wealth of information!


----------



## wihil

I use SLA batteries like you'd find in UPS's, they're about 7AH. We get them at work all the time as we have to change them out regardless if they are still good or not. I was running my flasher on one (it was a bigger 14AH 12V out of a balloon pump unit) all winter long and through the summer, and I only charged it once! 

Once winter showed up I put a 7AH back on it and it ran all winter on just the 7AH - I was out about 8 times all day. 

They run about $20 or so if you buy them, I'd definitely go with the SLA UPS batteries over a wet cell like you have pictured.


----------



## Gramps50

wihil said:


> They run about $20 or so if you buy them, I'd definitely go with the SLA UPS batteries over a wet cell like you have pictured.



+1


----------



## MartyMoose

That sounds like a better option. I like to stay away from wet batteries if I can. Thanks!!!


----------



## nlester

My buddy with a bassboat uses his lawn mower battery as dedicated power for his sonar, it eliminates any electrical interference caused by other devices being attached to the battery. I used a 4 amp battery to power my Lowrance 125 and power the sonar and it would run the sonar about 2 days. Now I have a Humminbird 798 combo and a 7 amp battery from Cabelas powers it for about 3 days of fishing. I use a 2 amp float charger on the small batteries and charge them as soon as I get home.

I use an inline fuse holder from Auto Zone to protect the sonar.


----------



## Drewgill

I too use a 12v/7amp battery for my Humminbird 597di Combo on my kayak. I've only ran it for two full days before charging it, but I'm sure it will go for a couple more no problem.

(For use in my kayak) I modified a dry box to create a waterproof container for the battery while it's in the hull of the boat.

















I bought this one, as it came with a charger:

https://www.austinkayak.com/products/2811/Humminbird-GCBK-12-Volt-Gel-Cell-Battery-with-Charger.html

If you're not in a hurry, get on their email list and they send out 15-20% off coupons fairly often.


----------



## acabtp

i take my hummingbird FF ice fishing. a lawn tractor battery runs it all winter on one charge.


----------



## ChitownBasser

A couple of months ago, I bought the small 12v Cabelas battery (on sale) for less than $20 bucks. Very small battery that I only use for my Hummingbird fish finder. But I have used it twice so far for a total of around 8 hours. I probably still have another day's use out of it left. I went with the option without the charger. I just use my own trickle charger. Highly recommend.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/AutoBoat-Batteries-Chargers/Marine-Deep-Cycle-Batteries%7C/pc/104794380/c/104698080/sc/104446080/Cabelas-Rechargeable-12-Volt-Battery/700551.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fboating-auto-boat-batteries-chargers-marine-deep-cycle-batteries%2F_%2FN-1100564%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104446080%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104794380%253Bcat104698080&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104698080%3Bcat104446080


----------



## wihil

Off topic, but Drewgill that seat for your kayak looks waaaayyyyyy to comfortable! =D> Not a kayak guy (yet), but who makes that seat?

On topic -

40$ for one of those batteries, the 7AH ones, is a little steep. Any Batteries+ store will have them. Werker's part number is 12V7A, or if you want the 9Ah one it's a 12V9A. Should be right around 20$. The chargers that they include in those things are just 12V, 600mA wall wart's with alligator clips on them. You can find a 12VDC wall wart almost anywhere, and especially in the garbage if you keep your eye's peeled. They can take 24hrs to charge up using one of those. Personally I don't trust 'em. I use my big adaptive charger and knock the amps down.


----------



## nlester

I have a bigger charger for my trolling motor battery that will output 10 amps for my deep cycle battery or 2 amps for my 7 amp battery but I prefer to us my old float charger for my 7 amp battery. I like charging a smaller battery at a slower rate and my last battery (4 amp) lasted for 3 years before I had to replace it. My old float charger is 25 years old. I replaced the battery clips on the little charger with terminal connectors from Auto Zone that slide on. Alway use an inline fuse between you battery and your sonar unit.


----------



## FuzzyGrub

wihil said:


> The chargers that they include in those things are just 12V, 600mA wall wart's with alligator clips on them.



This is the one I have: 
https://www.batterymart.com/p-xciter-5-stage-battery-charger.html

You wouldn't use a single stage on your Deep Cycle, and SLA can be easily overcharged.


----------



## wihil

FuzzyGrub said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> The chargers that they include in those things are just 12V, 600mA wall wart's with alligator clips on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I have:
> https://www.batterymart.com/p-xciter-5-stage-battery-charger.html
> 
> You wouldn't use a single stage on your Deep Cycle, and SLA can be easily overcharged.
Click to expand...


That ones pretty nice looking. If you saw the one that came with my $300 flasher I got a few years ago you'd shake your head in disbelief. I know I did - I kid you not, 600mA wall wart. That hit the trash as soon as I saw what it was.


----------



## shawnfish

i use a small 12v lawn and garden battery(less than 20 bucks) on my 798 CI SI, 90% of the time i fish small local lakes and only use my bow mount to get around. my motor can start with electric or rope so i hooked my rectifier up to the sonar battery so i could give it a charge because i didnt think it would last long and ive only had to run my motor once in 2 months for about 5 mins to top off the battery wich was showing 11.3 volts, and i had fished probally 30 times for a 6-8 hour average......


----------



## Drewgill

wihil said:


> Off topic... who makes that seat?



Jackson makes the boat (and seat). Very comfy, but I do most of my fishing standing up.



wihil said:


> On topic -
> 
> 40$ for one of those batteries, the 7AH ones, is a little steep. Any Batteries+ store will have them. Werker's part number is 12V7A, or if you want the 9Ah one it's a 12V9A. Should be right around 20$. The chargers that they include in those things are just 12V, 600mA wall wart's with alligator clips on them. You can find a 12VDC wall wart almost anywhere, and especially in the garbage if you keep your eye's peeled. They can take 24hrs to charge up using one of those. Personally I don't trust 'em. I use my big adaptive charger and knock the amps down.



I got mine at 15 or 20%, probably still overpriced , but when you are _electronically challenged_ like myself, it's easier to just pay up sometimes. (Where were you guys when I bought this stuff? :lol: )

The charger does have indicator lights for the charge level.


----------



## FuzzyGrub

shawnfish said:


> i use a small 12v lawn and garden battery(less than 20 bucks) on my 798 CI SI, 90% of the time i fish small local lakes and only use my bow mount to get around. my motor can start with electric or rope so i hooked my rectifier up to the sonar battery so i could give it a charge because i didnt think it would last long and ive only had to run my motor once in 2 months for about 5 mins to top off the battery wich was showing 11.3 volts, and i had fished probally 30 times for a 6-8 hour average......




11.3V is near a completely dead battery (10%). https://www.windsun.com/Batteries/Battery_FAQ.htm 

It is not good to take a DC battery that low, let alone a starting battery. I recommend you charge it after every use.


----------

